# international 674



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey folks

im going to look at a international 674 


http://www.donedeal.ie/view/7762367

Im new to farming and tractors so if anyone can advise me on what to look out for on the tractor it would be greatly appreicated

owner says alot of work done on tractor and starts first tip of key and steeringnlinkage and all hydrolics and electrics 100%


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

mine is a 574 but most things to check wud be on a check list for either model.

how's the breaks
check all fluids for levels and check bottom of dip sticks for sludge, particles
check steering with front wheels of the ground and also on the ground
don't know where you live but perhaps check antifreeze
tire wear
brakes - start and stop a few times
when were the filters last changed and how are they 

I don't have any horn or any lights on mine, but not important in my fields
check ease of turning with front wheels off the ground if you can - both shud turn the same and together
check reverse
you cud check the fly wheel gear by taking off the cover plate (lower right) and rotate a bit eith a pinch bar to see about grinding, etc

if it comes with a bucket, does it stay in the air by itself - this cud indicate slow hydraulic leakage somewhere

- ask away for more....

oldguychuck


----------

